# Creative Image Maker Magazine  3 days left



## christopher walrath (Nov 26, 2008)

THE MAGAZINE IS UP AND RUNNING.  NEW ISSUE ONLINE NOW!
Thank you

Original Post:
Only three days until the first new issue of the magazine at http://home.comcast.net/~creativeimagemaker

You can view the new info on the website or download a .pdf 'magazine'-ish copy of the magazine to view anytime. It will have a new look and new material, the first in about four months. The site will be down for a bit on the evening of the 28th as I upload the new data but not for long, hour or so. Then we can christen this ship ending its first year.

Thank you David for getting it started and thanks to you all.

Side note, advance ticket sales start tonight for $999.45 USD per visit ;p


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 27, 2008)

Only two days to go.  The site will be down for an hour or less tomorrow evening as I get the new edition up and running so bear with me.


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, this time tomorrow night we'll be up and running.  Can hardly wait.


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 28, 2008)

Not long now.  Let me get home from work and to it.

P. S. I think I have Helen on to point out corrections and possibly contribute.  YEAH!!!!!!!


----------

